
A question for developers, what are your tips for checking function params? - hoodoof
When I am writing callbacks often there are quite a few levels of functions calling functions.  No problem there.<p>However I am often finding bugs because the arguments expected in the calling and called functions do not match i.e. I have forgotten to include an argument, or they in the incorrect order.<p>I&#x27;m spending alot of time manually eyeballing the calling and called function signatures to verify them.<p>This is time consuming and even then not super accurate.<p>What are your developer pro-tips for verifying function arguments match?
======
cjbprime
[http://flowtype.org/](http://flowtype.org/) or TypeScript

